# Nabenumbau *CNC Selfmade*



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Dezember 2011)

Hey!

Ich wende mich mal mit einer Selfmade-Umbau-Frage an euch, da hier ja in jedem Thema mit Fachwissen nur so um sich geworfen wird (siehe Bremsen-Thread) 


Und zwar:
Ich bin momentan auf einem Skye unterwegs, welches hinten ein Steckachssystem hat, das die Wahl der Nabe stark einschrÃ¤nkt-tatsÃ¤chlich sind sogar eig. nur die Hope oder King fahrbar...

Da ich aber schon mein halbes Leben lang und an eig. all meinen 24igern gerne ein Freilaufritzel gefahren bin, suche ich nun eine MÃ¶glichkeit, eine Schraubritzel-Nabe mit dem Steckachssystem zu kombinieren, um wieder meinen geliebten SL Freilauf auf der Nabe fahren zu kÃ¶nnen und die Evo rauswerfen zu kÃ¶nnen 

Ist da etwas machbar? Neue Achse drehen o.Ã¤.?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (24. Dezember 2011)

Frag doch bei Hoffman oder Atomz mal nach. Die verbauen ja steckachsen. 
Ansonsten mach mal Foto und ein paar maße der Achse. 
Denke man kann reduzier Hülsen fertigen für den Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (24. Dezember 2011)

Etwas ungünstig ist es wahrwcheinlich, dass es ausgerechnet auch noch eine 12mm achse ist. Ich denke die meisten trial-starrnaben werden kugellager für 10mm achsen haben. Sinnvollerweise wird aber auch nicht direkt durch das kugellager die steckachse geschoben. Also alles in allem ein nicht ganz leichtes thema.

Was denkst du zum thema, eine king zu verwenden und den freilauf mittels hülse statt feder zu blockieren?


----------



## hst_trialer (24. Dezember 2011)

P.s. wie sieht es aus mit bmx naben? Die haben doch 14mm achsen. Sowas vllt mittels hülsen auf 12mm steckachse umbauen


----------



## Insomnia- (24. Dezember 2011)

Geht das nicht einfach über Reduzierhülesen im Rahmen?
Oder hab ich da gerade ein falsches Bild im Kopf?
MFG
ELias


----------



## hst_trialer (24. Dezember 2011)

auf einer seite ist ein gewinde im rahmen, das wird dann schwierig.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Dezember 2011)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> auf einer seite ist ein gewinde im rahmen, das wird dann schwierig.



Jep!



Am Ende sollte es in etwa so sein wie an meinem Element:


----------



## Insomnia- (24. Dezember 2011)

Dann schneidest du ein Aussengewinde in die Hülse?
Die eine müsste dann quasie mit einer Art "Nut" gefräst seien damit sie nicht durchrutscht, die andere zum hineinschrauben.
  Das ganze dürfte mit einer Female Nabe dann soweit funktionieren


----------



## MSC-Trialer (24. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke so eine Atomznabe sollte die Lösung sein. Man müsste bloß mal in Erfahrung bringen wie dick die Steckachsen bei der Nabe sind. Bei der Nabe kannst du hinten auf jeden Fall ein starres Ritzel fahren und ich dachte sogar die Achsen sind 12mm dick ;-)


----------



## Trialmaniax (24. Dezember 2011)

hab eben mal gemessen. sind 12mm


----------



## MSC-Trialer (24. Dezember 2011)

Na dann, Atomznabe kaufen bzw. suchen und fertig ist der Lack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Dezember 2011)

Die scheint sogar recht solide zu sein! 
Genial, Danke euch fÃ¼r den Tip!
Nur wie komme ich an so ein GerÃ¤t? Trialershome fÃ¼hrt Atomz, aber nicht die Naben..
Und 90,-? 

WÃ¤re auch an Gebrauchten interessiert, falls jemand etwas rumliegen hat


----------



## suchtmatte91 (25. Dezember 2011)

moin.... na dann frag mal echotrialer.
er fuhr bis vor kurzem ein atoms mit ner echo.nabe...da musste er sich damals auch ne steckachse drehen.
meiner meinung nach hat er die nabe noch in seiner garage liegen.


----------



## echo trialer (25. Dezember 2011)

stimmt  die Nabe fahre ich nun aber normal weiter am neuen rad 
bei den alten Echo naben kann man die Achse raus schlagen und das Lager wieder einpressen und dann mit Steckachse fahren  passt perfekt  und ist nicht teuer.
http://www.trialmarkt.de/product_in...180-08-HR-Nabe-26---32-Loch--Stecksystem.html
diese  kann man aber nur mit Steckritzel fahren...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. Dezember 2011)

Das klingt sehr gut! 
Die gab es auch mit Gewinde, habe selbst noch so eine rumliegen, allerdings mit plattem Gewinde.
Super! Klingt fast noch besser als die Atomz-Version, nun muss ich nur noch eine auftreiben. Wird wohl gÃ¼nstiger werden, aber erschwerend kommt nun hinzu, das sie so selten geworden ist.

Ich halte Ausschau, vielen Dank Leute! Habt mir echt weitergeholfen! 

Wer noch was rumliegen hat, mir wÃ¼rde auch schon der NabenkÃ¶rper reichen, die anderen Teile hÃ¤tte ich noch selbst 

GruÃ und schÃ¶ne Feiertage!
Martin


----------



## erwinosius (26. Dezember 2011)

> Was denkst du zum thema, eine king zu verwenden und den freilauf mittels hülse statt feder zu blockieren?


auf dekadente Ideen kann man kommen ;-)


----------

